# Question Re: Strange On-screen Message



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

I have a new 211 (installed Friday, 6-30). I was watching Broken Trail on AMC. This is a long movie that started @ 7p cdt. At about 10:45p a message came up on the screen that said "This receiver will soon turn off due to inactivity." It said to hit cancel to stay on. Has anyone else encountered this message? It is a first for me. None of my analog E* receivers have ever done this, and they have been left on for long perods of time. Thanks for any info.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

:welcome_s

Go to MENU - 6 - 8 - 7 for "Inactivity Standby"
IIRC: The default is 4 Hours (which is in line with your report - assuming you tuned in right before the movie then never touched the remote).

You can disable or lengthen this timeout. Most people disable it. It is a "feature" that puts up a screen saver after the time elapses.


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> :welcome_s
> 
> Go to MENU - 6 - 8 - 7 for "Inactivity Standby"
> IIRC: The default is 4 Hours (which is in line with your report - assuming you tuned in right before the movie then never touched the remote).
> ...


Thanks for the help. I will probably disable this feature.


----------

